# Should I, or Should I not?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of purchasing this doe.
what do you think?

http://www.chicoryspringsfarm.com/heather.htm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you looking at Heather or Holly to purchase?

I personally LOVE Ms. Jean's goats - she is the breeder of my old Joe Dirt and my Princess Fallon (snow).

I would be take a look at the pedigree if you are looking at breeding to Mousse since he is also from C-Springs - even if you might use him next year since you don't have a buck of your own.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that web page is confusing -- which doe is who and who is for sale I would be more confused and i would ask for specific pictures.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

There's a girl from Ellensburg who is running up to Camanna next spring, and another who is shipping in a kid from Camanna. anna is getting me the email addresses, so I'm going to ship a kid with one of them. 
I really like Heather too. 
So now i'm off to talk to Daddy! He doesn't want to haul goaties.  :sigh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> that web page is confusing -- which doe is who and who is for sale I would be more confused and i would ask for specific pictures.


 yup. I'm gonna do that after i talk with my dad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then I say wait to look till after you move -- no use getting your heart set on something only to have you dad say yes then change his mind and make you sell them again.

Once you are settled then go and look to your hearts content :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

good point---but we aren't going to move far. my mom is set with staying close to our friends, so I think we might just be moving closer to Lewiston.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like that doe's udder a lot. If her medial were stronger it would be pretty close to perfect. She is the one for sale or the doe above her that is dry?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the does udder, but she is very heavily built for a nigie. Almost pygmy looking. The dry doe is alright. i would like to see a longer neck, tighter shoulders, she is quite loose. A strong topline, she is weak in the chine. and much more refinement. She too is very heavy looking.
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally would not get her.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Does the udder shown belong to the first doe? A real bangin' udder, though medial as shown is hardly there. I wouldn't take the second doe - too chunky for my taste. That's the big challenge with these NDs - finding a slammin' udder on a gorgeous refined body.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

From the photo she looks like she might have a nice fore udder and teat placement is good. Would like to see better medial and a bit more height to the rear udder. She is more of an "old style" doe with the shorter legs and neck. If you breed an old style doe to a really dairy style buck that will often breed out quickly. Overall think she has some good things to work with if bred to the right buck.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------

